# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرستاری ازاد و مازاد

## mmd_javad_yari

دوستانی که سالهای قبل پرستاری ازاد و یا مازاد اوردن و یا هر کدوم از پیراها بیاین لطفا قبولی و رتبه تراز   منطقتونو بگین ممنون .

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

ازادش حدودا الان ۸ تومنه بستگی ب شهریه متغیر و دروس اون ترم داره داره (شهریه ثابتش حدودا ۵ و متغیرشم حدودا ۳)خودگردانش حدودا یازده میلیونو پونصد چون کل شهریش ثابته و متغیر نداره

----------


## meysam98

چند تا نکته راجب پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد بگم.
اول اینکه رتبه قبولی هر دانشگاه ممکنه به علت تغییر ظرفیت در اون سال تغییر کنه اما معمولا آخرین ترازی که مورد قبول برخی واحدهای کوچک و رده آخریست در حدود ۷۲۰۰ است.

شهریه در هر واحد تفاوت جزئی دارد. اما برای ورودی های امسال چیزی در حدود ۱۰ میلیون تومان خواهد بود که هر سال با افزایش حدود ۱۵ درصدی در ترم های آخر به چیزی حدود ۱۶ تا ۱۷ میلیون خواهد رسید.

توصیه من با توجه به هزینه های سنگین زندگی در حال حاظر و عدم دارا بودن خوابگاه در برخی واحدها (بیشتر برای آقایون) و عدم ساپورت تغذیه توسط دانشگاه اینه که اگر توانایی پرداخت هزینه رو ندارید 
واحدهای دور از محل زندگیتونو انتخاب نکنید.

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> چند تا نکته راجب پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد بگم.
> اول اینکه رتبه قبولی هر دانشگاه ممکنه به علت تغییر ظرفیت در اون سال تغییر کنه اما معمولا آخرین ترازی که مورد قبول برخی واحدهای کوچک و رده آخریست در حدود ۷۲۰۰ است.
> 
> شهریه در هر واحد تفاوت جزئی دارد. اما برای ورودی های امسال چیزی در حدود ۱۰ میلیون تومان خواهد بود که هر سال با افزایش حدود ۱۵ درصدی در ترم های آخر به چیزی حدود ۱۶ تا ۱۷ میلیون خواهد رسید.
> 
> توصیه من با توجه به هزینه های سنگین زندگی در حال حاظر و عدم دارا بودن خوابگاه در برخی واحدها (بیشتر برای آقایون) و عدم ساپورت تغذیه توسط دانشگاه اینه که اگر توانایی پرداخت هزینه رو ندارید 
> واحدهای دور از محل زندگیتونو انتخاب نکنید.



۷۰۰۰ هم بوده تا حدودی

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

دانشجو پرستاری داداش.؟

----------


## meysam98

> ۷۰۰۰ هم بوده تا حدودی


اون ظرفیت مازاده.
شهریش در حدود ۱.۵ برابر آزاد عادیه.
اما تفاوتی در کلاس ها و مدرک ندارند

----------


## meysam98

> دانشجو پرستاری داداش.؟


بله

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> اون ظرفیت مازاده.
> شهریش در حدود ۱.۵ برابر آزاد عادیه.
> اما تفاوتی در کلاس ها و مدرک ندارند


خودت ازادی یا مازاد ؟ کجا میخونی ، ورودی چه سالی هستی

----------

